# Port O'Connor Damage?



## Amigo (Jun 28, 2016)

Does anyone know anything regarding damage in POC?


----------



## DMCPOC (May 16, 2016)

Front beach camera is "offline". Thats all I know for now eager to find out more.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 28, 2016)

Saw that as well. Hope for positive news


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Only word I heard was that as of 9:30 last night storm surge was not yet over the docks. Water gauge at little jetties never showed water over 4 feet above MLLW. Had gusts to hurricane force and sustained winds stayed just below hurricane force. Will keep you post d if I hear more this morning.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I didn't see anything on the noaa tide station either. What happened to 10ft? Did the gauge peg out?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I was checking the weather station on windfinder.com from Matagorda Ship Channel last night and this morning and reported gusts at hurricane strength and consistent winds of 50-59mphs.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

You feeling any better about the peninsula and your camp?


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> You feeling any better about the peninsula and your camp?


Nope. I think it was hit with storm surge and winds were hurricane force. I watched the live stream from Rockport and I cannot believe how anything survived that kind of wind. If my boat is ok in POC i will feel that I got spared from the storm compared to others. It doesn't look good for Rockport and Port A.


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Flat's Hunter said:


> I didn't see anything on the noaa tide station either. What happened to 10ft? Did the gauge peg out?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Don't think gauge had any issues. Not much surge in POC. Seadrift had quite a bit as did parts of Port Lavaca.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Surge was not as large as expected. Wind damage more than anything. Just got this from someone who was not bright enough to leave


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

mrsh978 said:


> Surge was not as large as expected


What does that mean? Water in stores/restaurants? Surge over ground or just along ICW and bay?


----------



## DMCPOC (May 16, 2016)

If anyone is down there/knows someone down there any report on damage houses on/near the ICW took would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## crismiller (May 1, 2013)

DMCPOC said:


> If anyone is down there/knows someone down there any report on damage houses on/near the ICW took would be greatly appreciated.


I'm not sure how much we will hear. I think power is out, internet and cell service. If I get anything, I'll be sure to post.


----------



## DMCPOC (May 16, 2016)

crismiller said:


> I'm not sure how much we will hear. I think power is out, internet and cell service. If I get anything, I'll be sure to post.


Thanks!


----------



## Amigo (Jun 28, 2016)

Was just sent a picture from Madison Street. Bar ditches are full and a small limb busted. Encouraging.....


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Amigo said:


> Was just sent a picture from Madison Street. Bar ditches are full and a small limb busted. Encouraging.....


My In Laws place is on Madison. I'm just curious how the house and boat barn looks.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 28, 2016)

Another buddy just sent a screen shot of front beach taken 15 minutes ago. The picnic tables and **** are still above water. Said there was no storm surge of any magnitude and that she had only seen porch and carport damage from the wind.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

We are on 2nd and Madison. Hope we get some reliable reports soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

*16th and Van Buren*

This suppose to be 16th and Van Buren about an hour or so ago.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 28, 2016)

14th & Madison looked fine. Trying to post pics


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting-that should relieve some minds!



Hug Ashe for me please........


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Thanks for posting-that should relieve some minds!
> 
> Hug Ashe for me please........


Yes it does. Makes me feel like my boat is okay and peoples homes. I still believe my camp is toast but I do have a little, tiny hope that maybe just maybe something might be left.


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you Navi for the update! Puts me and my family at ease!


----------



## 22Conch (Feb 28, 2009)

Keep them coming thanks!


----------



## lil ole red (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! Hopefully our little community wasn't beat up too bad! Sure curious about my house though!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone know if they will let people in POC? I want to go on Monday if possible.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Anyone know if they will let people in POC? I want to go on Monday if possible.


If you have proof of property ownership in POC you should have no problem. Otherwise, probably not getting in.

TH


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

RRbohemian said:


> Anyone know if they will let people in POC? I want to go on Monday if possible.


We left POC and are in Gonzales area.
The word this morning is the sherrif's dept was not allowing people in to POC.
We are getting updates via the Facebook page "Proud to be a Port O'Connor Woman" . The local women have a pretty good network for getting info.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/356171591101240/


----------



## Big Bayou PC1010 (Aug 26, 2017)

From the pictures, it doesn't look like the surge could have made it over the boat docks. does anyone else feel the same?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks for the link......


----------



## OLLY (Nov 17, 2016)

Update from the POC Coast Guard on facebook




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1474731895952471



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> thanks for the link......


Yes, thanks.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like the reports are way more encouraging than the "total destruction" the Weather Channel forcasted. I saw a pic on Facebook earlier and Froggie's was still above water, so the surge wasn't near as predicted.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Curious how my buddies house on Byers is doing.. Literally just got done about a month ago fixing it up to make a nice weekend getaway. Hopefully that old house is still standing!


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

Some Pics that were forwarded to me from POC


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Last pic, dam. Boats didn't move so that's just an old under built stall I would think. Just a little wind damage it looks like from your other pics as we've all seen the tides higher than that on straight up bull tides with a little wind behind them. Hopefully it looks to have faired pretty well down there.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I left POC at noon Thursday after cutting away tall palm limbs and loading window shutters. I hope my buddies were successful moving their houseboat on Saluria, the big one with the plastic owls. They were going to anchor it a half mile to the southwest on a flat, using a 150 pound anchor. Maybe they just left it moored to the pilings. They were more concerned with storm surge than anything else, which was apparently a bust. I hope that big puppy rode it out in one place without wandering off to Seadrift.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I guess Clark's didn't fall into the ditch. Oh well, guess we'll have to wait another ten years til someone pushes the pos eyesore in and rebuilds it.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

If anybody gets in down there, please check on the Blue house with white trim and the blue boat barn at 8th and Van Buren.


----------



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

My parents are headed down, I'll see if they can check

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

If anyone can check on a buddies place as he can't get down there until later this week. It is at 4th and Jefferson...east of 4th and north of Jefferson. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I have two friends that made it in and back out on Saturday. No one was checking for house or property ownership in POC. There was a check point in Seadrift, but that was it. As far as I know the power is still off. I don't want to go down til it is back on, but who knows when that will be.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Went down yesterday, no significant damage anywhere that I seen, shingles missing is about the worst I seen. I heard some old boat barns got destroyed but that's about it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Here are some photos. Fishing Ceneter, boat storage behind Coastal Bend, and homes at 9th and Jefferson (in case my neighbors are on here), and the boat storage off of 14th and Monroe





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> If you have proof of property ownership in POC you should have no problem. Otherwise, probably not getting in.
> 
> TH


For how long? See below, and I also need to check on my camp on the Peninsula to clean up the mess that'll be out there.



Aggiechick said:


> Here are some photos.


****! That's my Boatright in the bottom pic and I have a LOT of fishing gear, couple generators and TONS of rods and fishing gear and such in that storage unit that are now just sitting there and obviously soaked as well. I need to get in there before the looters.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

We were down yesterday and we did not need to show any proof of residence. 

If you can't make it down by Friday let me know and I can grab your stuff and keep it at my place or I can see if Mary Jo or Doug Walker can grab whatever they can. Just let me know. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Aggiechick said:


> We were down yesterday and we did not need to show any proof of residence.
> 
> If you can't make it down by Friday let me know and I can grab your stuff and keep it at my place or I can see if Mary Jo or Doug Walker can grab whatever they can. Just let me know.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thank you! I'm coming down tomorrow morning as long as they let me in. I was going to wait until all the busy emergency stuff passed over and then come down but I've got a TON of stuff in that boat and unit because I pulled some of it off the Peninsula fish camp to keep safe.

Winds look terrible so doubt I'll make it out to fish camp, and that's assuming the boat isn't damaged also, but I can at least secure all the stuff from storage.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow. If you need a place to store some items for a while, let me know our shed did not take too much damage and we can hold some stuff

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

funewgy said:


> If anybody gets in down there, please check on the Blue house with white trim and the blue boat barn at 8th and Van Buren.


Mom sent me this picture









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

We went down today to take a quick look see. Nowhere near as bad as expected. We lost some siding and shingles, minor roof leak but we will take it.

Aggiechick we must be neighbors we are at 8th and Jefferson. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

some ive collected over last few days


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

few more


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Trkins33 said:


> few more


I see the overhead door damage on the barn on Harrison Ave. My boat is in storage right behind the barn about 3 properties back sitting on Sherry St. Did you happen to notice anything on Sherry St? Thanks.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I posted these on another thread that buried pretty quickly.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

RRbohemian said:


> I see the overhead door damage on the barn on Harrison Ave. My boat is in storage right behind the barn about 3 properties back sitting on Sherry St. Did you happen to notice anything on Sherry St? Thanks.


No I wasn't the one taking the pics...BUT the only storages I have seen that took damage where on or right by the intercostal or looked like they were built in the 50s. Basically there is wind damage on the intercostal stuff (but not bad considering) and then the old stuff around town that looked like it was barely standing to begin with.


----------



## Huntandfishaggie (Nov 8, 2016)

Did Charlie's make it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

few more


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

and a few more


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

RRbohemian said:


> I see the overhead door damage on the barn on Harrison Ave. My boat is in storage right behind the barn about 3 properties back sitting on Sherry St. Did you happen to notice anything on Sherry St? Thanks.


That's my buddy Marty's place with the overhead door damage. Hopes yours turned out good. Know everything definitely turned out better than expected. Thank goodness


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hurricane Junction is open...said they have power ....not sure if whole town does now or if they have a gen.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Calfroper81 said:


> That's my buddy Marty's place with the overhead door damage. Hopes yours turned out good. Know everything definitely turned out better than expected. Thank goodness


I think my boat is ok but I haven't seen any photos. Based on all the destruction I would say POC dodged a bullet. Of course that doesn't help those in POC that has damage.


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Trkins33 said:


> Hurricane Junction is open...said they have power ....not sure if whole town does now or if they have a gen.


Ya I just talked to my buddy mason who's dad owns the junction and he said people are bringing there food there too cook since no one is able to cook without power. There good people Malcolm and Stacy.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

^^
That's why we eat there every Sunday before we leave.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks Merc!! My friends are very relieved! It looks like the screens on the porch did'nt even get blown out. They were very blessed. Now if their house in Houston does'nt flood they will be in good shape.


----------



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

funewgy said:


> Thanks Merc!! My friends are very relieved! It looks like the screens on the porch did'nt even get blown out. They were very blessed. Now if their house in Houston does'nt flood they will be in good shape.


No problem, glad we could help out.

I'm due for a new carport it would seem, and the trailer held up to it pretty well. Dad said there wasn't too much damage.
























Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Our friends have been back in POC for three days, running a generator. Water never even came in their garage. Said the homes on the front beach look like they didn't get a scratch. Several old, old boat barns fell down. They looked pretty old back in the 1980s. Hardly any water in the ditches.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Are the sewer vacuum pumps back up?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Poc is very lucky Harvey was not 30 miles further north


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

the sewer vacuums are back up, water is up, electricity is up, there was some outages still this morning but due up tomorrow.


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Going to be some good fishing there.

TH


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Surf water going straight to the Fish Pond...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Surf water going straight to the Fish Pond...


Exactly right!

Now we just wait for all the flotsam and jetsam to flow out and go catch fish.

TH


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW!! That's a great pic and in my opinion, probably improved things there.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are some more























Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man fly a little further and get pictures of Cedar Bayou for us.

TH


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Does anyone know how the boat storage barns kitty corner across from Froggy's made out. It is called Browns Boat storage, used to be Yearwoods. Light tan boat barns about 100yds from the boat ramp at Froggys, right across the road that runs along parallel to the canal.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Calfroper81 said:


> That's my buddy Marty's place with the overhead door damage. Hopes yours turned out good. Know everything definitely turned out better than expected. Thank goodness


MP hall!!

Drank a beer or two there. Glad to see marty made out

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Last time I saw Sunday Beach Pass*

OPEN was after Carla when I was a kid -- if it does what it did last time, it will get REAL deep - old maps from original surveys around Lafitte's time show, almost the same topography as the current.


----------



## Hang Time (Jun 14, 2004)

No damage to the boat barns whatsoever.



Pocketfisherman said:


> Does anyone know how the boat storage barns kitty corner across from Froggy's made out. It is called Browns Boat storage, used to be Yearwoods. Light tan boat barns about 100yds from the boat ramp at Froggys, right across the road that runs along parallel to the canal.


----------

